# Oase Teichfreunde



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr biotec 12/18/36
> 
> besitzer - also ganz am rande erwähnt - wenn man die filter mal näher betrachtet - (ich habe mir sogar schon mal die mühe gemacht besiedelungsfläche und passende fließgeschwindigkeit zu berechnen) sind die dinger gar nicht schlecht - sprich es sind patronen filter mit sehr großer besiedelungsfläche auf sehr kleinem raum - das heißt die dinger funzen richtig angewendet 100pro - und zudem haben sie auf diesem kleinen raum noch eine vorfilterung (ob die jetzt sauber arbeitet oder nicht kann ich nicht abschätzen) naja und das bischen zeolith das fördert natürlich einwenig die atraktivität ohne wirklichen nutzen - sie hatten halt nóch einwenig nutzlosen platz .....
> 
> ...



@ juergen-b 
aus ähnlichem gestörtem Mitteilungsbedürfnis 
unter dem wir hier alle offensichtlich leiden 
habe ich mir natürlich auch die Bewerbungsunterlagen von Oase schicken lassen 8) 

bloß

die liegen immer noch hier ! (ich sag mal:richtig ausgefüllt)
ich hab auch schon eine Mahnung von Oase bekommen   
Dann hat auch wieder der Verstand eingesetzt und ich hab mich gefragt:
"wie klug ist es ,sich selbst ins Knie zu schießen ?"

Die meisten Teiche werden doch als Gratwanderung zwischen:

was will ich

und

und was kann(will) ich mir leisten

geplant und gebaut .

(wobei bestimmt 50%, 
von außen betrachtet , mehr oder weniger schiefgehen....)


da ist es doch eine prima Idee die Beratung zu delegieren 
um sich dann ganz auf´s Kohle  verdienen zu konzentrieren.

Prinzip: amway,Versicherungen,Tuperware usw.

aber lustig war´s doch oder ?  

 
gibts noch mehr aktive oder "schlafende" "Oase Teichfreunde"
in diesem Forum ?
ich hatte schon mal Lust, einige "unter Veracht geratene" 
zu kontaktieren      
http://www.oase-pumpen.com/de/index.php?sid=4422985

vielleicht ist es aber auch alles ganz anders .......

schönen Tag
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

hallo karsten,

tja wo di recht hast hast du recht - meine beweggründe waren wie bereits erwähnt und die hoffnung bei oase so richtig schöne schulungen zu erleben  :cry: - so nebenbei hätte man auf diese art ja auch einige teifreunde der näheren umgebung kennengelernt   

aber wie erwähnt - das konzept liegt meiner meinung weit daneben und die jungs und mädels die auf der oase liste stehen scheinen sehr naiv zu sein .......

jo - einen der auch auf der veranstaltung war gibt es hier noch - doch der soll sich wenn er möchte selbst outen - ich bin still wie ein grab   

*** und jetzt noch so ein kleiner schwank aus der veranstaltung - in der werbung hieß es ja - die oase teichfreunde bekommen so ein oase basecap und ne jacke - aber die gibt es erst (falls) später da aus dieser bekleidung mit oase aufschrift eine rechtliche verbindung zu oase abgeleitet werden könnte - man darf sich auch nicht OASE TEIChBERATER nennen sondern nur TEICHBERATER - mit oase hat man rein rechtlich nichts zu tun - nur die warengutscheine von 25€ von oase darf man ausgeben und von oase wird man (vermittelt) wie dein obiger link ja aussagt - auf meine frage ob das vereinnahmte honorar steuerpflichtig sei antwortete man keck - NEIN ....... ich habe den mann dann mal aufgeklärt daß es sich um einkünfte handelt die sehr wohl der steuer unterliegen - war ihm dann auch sichtlich peinlich ......... und und und 

in meinen augen eine pure blamage für die firma OASE.

und du hast schon recht wenn du sagst kieschuss--mit der beratung hast du die leute aus deinem umkreis dann auf der pelle wegen jeder einzelnen alge - wegen trübem wasser und einem toten oder kranken fisch    :twisted:   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, meine Lieben,

jetzt sind mir vor Lachen die Tränen aber doch waagerecht aus den Augen geschossen. Da muss man sich mit vollem Namen, PLZ, Wohnort und Rufnummer (!) auflisten lassen ?? Für 25 EUR (Jürgen, Dein Hinweis auf Steuerpflicht war klasse !) die verkorksten Teiche der Oase-Klientel sanieren ? Man wird von Oase rekrutiert, getestet, geschult - aber die bekennen sich nicht dazu ? Man bekommt noch nicht einmal diese alberne Jacke und das Käppi (Merke: Der Typ im Schlips outet sich als Idiot, der den Wassertest schwenkende Daddy kann nur Fachmann sein) ?

Und was kann man werden ? OASE-Superberater des Jahres   ?? Ich dachte immer, so etwas gäbe es nur bei amerikanischen Frikadellenbrätern...

Ich war Oase gegenüber ja immer schon ausgesprochen skeptisch, denkt nur einmal an den überheblichen, ahnungslosen Willi im Oase-Forum. Der darf immer nur sagen "Wir empfehlen xxx aus dem Oase-Programm", deshalb steht Oase wohl auch dazu. Aber was da abgezogen wird, ist Abzocke (und zwar sowohl den "Teichfreunden" als auch den Beratenen gegenüber) der Spitzenklasse. Damit disqualifiziert sich Oase imho komplett, die Produkte kann man nun vollends nicht mehr kaufen, weil Mängel in den Produkten durch die Rekrutierung einer "Teichfreunde"-Armee kaschiert werden, die vermutlich auch immer nur brabbeln sollen "Ich empfehle xxx aus dem Oase-Programm"!

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Das Oase nur Geldschneiderei ist wusste ich, aber das sie solchen Schwachsinn machen, ist eigentlich nur Peinlich.
Ein Grund mehr da nichts mehr zu kaufen.
Der Skimmer von denen ist auch nur nach einigen Umbauten, zur ordentlichen Funktion zu bewegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harti,

ich finde, ein paar Sachen funktionieren schon sehr ordentlich (z.B. Pumpen). Aber dann wird keine Gelegenheit verpasst, diese Produkte als Marktführer überteuert anzubieten und die Preise mit allen möglichen Tricks noch einmal zu pushen.

Pflichte Dir vollkommen bei: Peinlich ! (Peinlich allerdings auch für mich, dass ich diese Teichfreunde-Sache aus dem Forum lernen musste.)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, 
nun habt ihr mich ja ganz schön verunsichert. Ihr seid ja sehr kontra Oase eingestellt. Wollte mir nämlich Filter und Pumpe von Oase kaufen. 
Angeblich das BESTE was es gibt.

Von welchen Herstellern habt ihr Eure Technik eingesetzt und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit? 
Gibt es Empfehlungen für einen besonders guten Hersteller? Oase, Heissner, oder vielleicht auch Filter von Naturagart? 

Ich bräuchte ein Leistungsfähiges Equipment für ca. 25000 l Wasservolumen mit Fischen. 

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Quiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nun habt ihr mich ja ganz schön verunsichert. Ihr seid ja sehr kontra Oase eingestellt. Wollte mir nämlich Filter und Pumpe von Oase kaufen.
> Angeblich das BESTE was es gibt.



Hallo Quiller,

so drastisch würde ich es nicht sehen.Die Pumpen sind einer der besten und auch für meine Verhältnisse zu überteuert. Allerdings im Filterbereich ist OASE einfach für die meisten Teiche mit Überbesatz einfach nicht geeignet. Zwar erreicht man gute Ergebnisse beim kombinieren mehrerer Filter, aber wer macht freiwillig schon mehrere Monatsgehälter locker, um sich das anzuschaffen   

Viele gehen mittlerweile über und basteln sich selber einen Filter .... sei es ein Pflanzen-, Mehrkammer-, Patronenfilter, Vortex oder sonstige "Klarwassergaranten"


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

*RE*



			
				Quiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nun habt ihr mich ja ganz schön verunsichert. Ihr seid ja sehr kontra Oase eingestellt. ....
> 
> oooch ,das wollten wir nicht
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Quiller,

es ist nun einmal so, dass Oase den Filter-Hype für den "normalen" Gartenteich begonnen und die ersten Biofilter für den Durchschnitts-Gartenfreund "erfunden" hat. Bei den Pumpen "erfanden" sie den grossen Gummi-Impeller, der auch Grobschmutz packt. Von daher rührt auch ihre Marktführerschaft. Mich haben allerdings immer die Preisgestaltung, Marketingmethoden, bewusst mehrdeutige Werbeaussagen, fehlerhafte und nur schwerfällig korrigierte Produktentwicklung (Screenex, Skimmer), falsche Grössenangaben (für viel grössere Teiche angeblich geeignet als wilklich zutreffend), irreführende Werbung (bei Teichpflegemitteln) sowie der Umstand gestört, dass Algenkiller "gepusht" werden, mit denen man den schnellen Euro machen kann, viele Teiche aber konkret gefährdet. Auch UVC Vorklärer sind für mich ein Prüfstein für die Glaubwürdigkeit eines Herstellers: Weist er auf die laufenden Unterhaltskosten hin, macht er auf mögliche schädliche Auswirkungen für das Zooplankton aufmerksam, sagt er, dass man mit UVC nur an den Symptomen herumdoktert, die Ursachen aber nicht bekämpft, empfiehlt er, den UVC nur bei Bedarf einzuschalten, stellt er klar, dass ein UVC für den normalen Gartenteich mit heimischen Fischen, Godfischen usw. überflüssig bis schädlich ist ??? Auch da schneidet Oase nicht gut ab.

Jeder beginnt mit Oase, weil man zwangsläufig darüber stolpert, wenn man sich mit einem Teich zu befassen beginnt. Die meisten landen später dann beim spezialisierten Hersteller.

Deinem Profil entnehme ich, dass Du einen Zierfischteich mit Goldfischen anlegen willst. Goldfische in einem mit Pflanzen gut bestückten Teich sind eigentlich sehr unkritisch, ein Filter ist von Anfang an bestimmt nicht erforderlich (zumal auch Goldfische erst dann eingesetzt werden sollten, wenn der Teich einige Zeit eingelaufen ist). Warum siehst Du nicht einfach einen Filter nur vor (also Schlauch verlegen, evt. Pumpe, Skimmer, sonstige Technik, Platz für einen Filter frei lassen) und machst Dich in den zahlreichen Beiträgen und Angeboten hier und anderswo einfach einmal schlau ? Denn es wird kaum ein Weg drumherum führen, sich da auch selbst einmal intensiv einzulesen. Allzuleicht verliert man sonst Geld und kauft dann doch nicht den optimalen Filter für seinen Teich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ja , wie immer auch OASE Verkaufstrategien bzw.erhöte Preise diktiert - ist bestimmt nicht die feine Art.

Aber wer sich als OASE-Teichfreund auf gut Deutsch verarschen lässt ist selber schuld!

In anderen Branchen und Dienstleistungen ist es ja nicht anders.Jeder will am besten provitieren und Geld verdienen.
Ob das so richtig ist -eher weniger.

In der heutigen Zeit wird doch nur "gecheffelt" was das Zeug hält.Bloß nicht an die anderen Denken.

Aber trotzdem sind die Oase Produkte zum größten teil gut und genügen vollkommen für den "normalen" Teichbesitzer aus. Leider wissen die es von Oase auch ganz genau.


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Quiller!

Wenn du Geld hast, dann schau dir aus unserer Firma die GFK-Filter an.
Wir bauen auch alles nach Kundenwunsch. (Verohrung und Bestückung)

Wenn du nicht so viel Geld hast bau dir ein Filter mit Regentonnen oder Beton.
Das ist auch hier im Forum zusehen und gut beschrieben.
Bei deiner Größe brauchst du viel Filterfläche und einen entsprechend ausreichenden Filter. 
Lass dich nicht von Hochglanzprospekten blenden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt. mit sicherheit, es gibt billigere filter und auch pumpen. aba dennoch ist oase keine schlechte wahl. 
und auf die pumpen (für normale teiche größen) lasse ich nichts kommen.
wer natürlich teiche jenseits der 50.000 l hat, hat natürlich auch andere ansprüche und braucht dann das nonplusultra 
man sollte immer abwägen was man womit erreichen will......

zur oase politk (teichfreunde) will ich nix sagen ausser das ich es albern finde. aba es ist doch legetim kunden an sich zu binden, oder......


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - oase pumpen sind bei den besten - in qualität - garantie - leistung und energieverbrauch. - das ist ganz einfach fakt !!!

nun zu den filtern - um filter im allgemeinen wird ein riesen wirbel gemacht - jeder will den anderen toppen - und letztendlich ist (fast) alles da gleiche !!!!!

man nehme ein behältniss - gebe materialien rein die über eine relativ große bakterienbesiedelungsfläche verfügen - und man leite das teichwasser durch - so da war es jetzt schon in den goben zügen.

-- hat man viel fisch  muß alles größer sein - wenig fisch reicht auch weniger. 

nun einwenig zu den details:

-- an der ganzen sache muß die fliesgeschwindigkeit etwa stimmen (verhältniss durchlaufende wassermenge und fläche der filtermaterialien ~ 5-10m/s)
-- wir benötigen sauerstoff
-- ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist eine art der vorabscheidung damit nicht der ganze grobe müll aus dem teich im biologischen bereich landet.

*bis hierhin kann oase mit !!!!!*

und wir sollten  aus komfortgründen haben:
-- einen konischen boden und einen schlammablass - und wer mag noch zig einzelne kammern (kann muß nicht)

so nun haben wir mal das wesentliche was sich im allgemeinen filter nennt - und ob diese vorraussetzungen nun in einem schwarzen oder roten gehäuse - aus pe, pvc oder v2a oder in einer selbstgebauten tonne oder einem betonierten bottich sind ist gerade mal für die funktion schnurz egal und all das tubabo was da alle um ihre wunderfilter machen ist schlicht und einfach profit, marketing etc.  

fest steht zumindest wer sich mit der matterie einwenig auseinandersetzt wird sehr schnell feststellen daß es hersteller gibt die das obige anforderungsprofil in sachen filter besser und billiger erfüllen als oase.

jürgen

* stolzer besitzer eines zu teuer gekauften biotec 30
http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtop...ec&PHPSESSID=84d60cc4ebbbc02f2967f0d6b3723fc9
** man beachte auch den obigen beitrag zu den 12/18/36 er modellen
*** in meinen augen ist momentan ein filter in der bauweise patronenfilter die beste wahl.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

*wo ist der Oase-Beitrag*

@jürgen-b
hier !


----------

